# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Tsuchioki question

## Daniel Gentile

first of all: Realy great idea to set up a sep. japanese forum!
One Idea: Why not add something like online-galerie fore thy lads usin' this forum (could be a top stickin' thread or so?
just an idea...


Ok now to my question:

recently i'd a little discussion with another smith about the Tsuchioki process... relating to how much of the blade will be coated when using different types of claymixtures:
Questions which were stayin' in my head after the talk:

-Is there a difference when using one of the trad. mixtures or when using something like satanite (or mod. ceramic based refractory clay)?
- How much of the blade will be coated (I learned to coat the entire blade (till the ha) with a very thin layer and the Shinogi-Ji till the point where I'd like to have the hamon with a 5mm coat of clay. But I tried with modern mixtures just to coat from the shinogi-ji till the hamon point with a rather thick layer (about 7-9mm) and got a crisp hamon as well...  just like to have some opinions on this one.
-How much water is in your quenching tank? (mine holds about 25 liters... so it's not really a lot of water... but is as well more easy to bring to 25°C...)



domo

Daniel

----------

